# SUZHOU | Jinfeng Tower | 220m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Aka Jinmao Centre

Developer: China Jinfeng 金峰集团








规划搁置、土地回收 楼市近烦心事儿有点多


近有点烦，不是因为房价涨得太快，也不是因为钞票越来越难赚，而是听到了期望破碎的声音……




suzhou.news.fang.com























By LLucas


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina , please, updates


----------

